# how big of a tire for the front of a 65 GTO on a 18 inch wheel



## proper (Apr 1, 2012)

starting a pro-tour project and am curious about tire size for the front.I have a DETROIT SPEED speed kit 3 with Willwood 13 inch rotors for it but I already removed the front clip.Hope I don't have to put it all on for ten minutes and take it apart again but it wouldn't be the first time.


----------

